# Lets Learn/Teach Yu-Gi-Oh!



## test84 (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi!
I've started Yu-Gi-Oh and i'm willing to learn other ppl's strategies to make my playing better and also share my little knowledge.
so if ur intrested, lets go!


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 3, 2007)

Wow, Yugioh, umm...

My old deck before I stopped playing consisted of Gravity Binds continuous trap, that card that destroys monsters under lvl 3, and a whole bunch oof direct attack spell cards and monsters, as well as Lava golem.


----------



## test84 (Jul 3, 2007)

i'm setting all my spells and traps at first and then if i have lower DEF monsters, try to Set them, if not, try to summon them.

what if u dont have any monsters that u can summon at first? like level 6 ones?

how u decide when to set or summon a card?

when is the best way to summon a higher lvl monster?

whom do u suppose to sacrifice?

did u even heal ur opponent?!


which computer/handheld games do u play to play yugioh? since i cant find a good game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 even the latest DS games needs u to preess L each time u want to turn, just to read the card info. its off by default so how are u suppose to know what a card does by its color?!


----------



## Youkai (Jul 3, 2007)

Setting all Spells and Traps direktly is stupid, if the opponent has a harpie fether or other cards that can destroy your traps and spells.

i normaly summon when i am sure the opponent does not have a trap that can destry the monster (at least if its a monster with high atack) and set when i am unsure and the def is ok (at least with cards with more than 4 stars)

sacrifice the weakest moster or effekt monsters that u used already ... like man eater bug, turn it around destroy opponents monster and offer it as tribute.

heal opponent ? rarely.

Umm i like most of the GBA Games .... not much cards but ok ...
else try yugioh online ... 10 duels are free and you can make just more accounts .. or pay


----------



## test84 (Jul 3, 2007)

yeah but most GBA games that i tried, even DS games, dont show u the info of card, the most they show u just the ATK and DEF of card, i want a game that when u select a card it shows its info automatically, in most games u have to SELECT, on each turn, that sucks.

so anywhere to get some basic newbie strategies? or even better can anyone provide some basic strategies? thnx.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 3, 2007)

All of the games, all of the GBA/DS ones show you the cards abilities/ATK and Defense. With the DS games you go over the card you want to see and press X.

Also, World Championship 07 on the DS has a tutorial.


----------



## test84 (Jul 3, 2007)

thats what i'm asking, you cannot just go over a card and simply see its description, u have to press a button each time, i wondered if there is a game which simply does this.
puzzles in world champtionship 2007 are newbie, i can play basically but its hard for me to win, i did it like 3times in like 20games that i've played, so i thought maybe i need to do something or i lack a strategy or what.
any suggestions appreciated!

edit: which anime ur sig is based of? its so cool.


----------



## nileyg (Jul 4, 2007)

Who's sig? Gaisuto's?
His is Death Note


----------



## Darkforce (Jul 4, 2007)

I used to play Yu-Gi-Oh... 5 years ago. It was a fun game at first but it was hard keeping upto date with all the new cards and the banned cards list got ridiculous.


----------



## Glacius0 (Jul 4, 2007)

Pro tip: don't be lazy, just press X ~_~


----------



## test84 (Jul 5, 2007)

pressing x? i think R does show the info of each card.
i went to shop and bought some bunch of cards, maybe they help me beating this lvl1 ppl at world tournament 2007, any suggestion on building the deck?
i finally beat that guy like three or four times but he is still ahead of me, the bad thing is i donno which cards he use, i just see my hard earned lvl 6 monsters just dissapear, i just want to know what he used so i'll find an anti for it, and he has some sort of cards that whenever i do some damage, he will damage around 800 to me, they suck.
and another thing is his nightmare's cage, whenever i get my best monsters, he summons this cage and paralyzes me.
so which cards i should remove from my deck? do i have to remove my monsters with low (around 300) atk? what are the things u care when removing a monster/spell from ur deck? does a deck have to be specific to a type?

p.s. yeh, havent seen the anime, but what is about my cakes he wants to take?! i heard that anime is so cool.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 5, 2007)

If you have the patience, type out the entire deck you have right now (In a neat format, abc order and organized into Monsters, Spells, Traps if possible.) and I'll take a look at it.

Actually, hell. Do you have access to Wifi?


----------



## test84 (Jul 5, 2007)

wow, if i had wifi, we could play together? you would play with me?! wow.
no i dont have. phew.
i just could force a relative to download an episode of Bleach for me, which was awesome, couldnt find Death Note.

i'll write down my deck, but the problem is i bought some cards from in-game store and should i type them too? 

another thing is whenever i buy some cards, its numbers decreses from 40, but when i save and turn off and then come back, it says u can buy 40new packs, but the percent of the that type of card i have, is still the same. f*** my english.

i mainly now want something to beat the two cards that an opponent which is a fox has, he has two cards that whatever i do, they attack me 800pts, and it really sucked.

what is the goal in the World Championshio 2007? how many times i should beat these 6 level 1 guys to get up? which packs i should get?

is it possible to play online even when my game is on my G6?

is this game better than Spirit Caller?

nemikham beram mehmoooni (translate: i dont want to go to party tonight)

edit: do u recommend this game over spirit caller? i can aquire that too. didnt like NT though.
wish i had WiFi. i want to get WiFi but i donno get Nintendo's official thing or a router.


----------



## Glacius0 (Jul 5, 2007)

You know, it sounds like you shouldn't be playing this. Try Nintendogs instead. Oh, the objective is to walk the dog in that one. Think you can handle it?


----------



## test84 (Jul 5, 2007)

if u dont know how to talk, you know how not-to talk. JUST DO IT.
(sponsored by n!ke).


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 5, 2007)

I know what you're talking about with Fox Fire, using Backfire to do damage to you every time one of his monsters is destroyed...

Anyway, Only type in here you're current, actual deck. Not cards in your trunk that you're not using.


----------



## test84 (Jul 6, 2007)

yeah, thats him! its one of his cards, he has another card which damages me whenever one of his minions damages, that really suckes, i was winning last time if he wouldnt damage me each time 800pts. : (
i deleted some cards that i thought are bad, but most of them are balance, but most of them are balance! ones which have lower atck/def have side abilities and ones with higher atck/def lack any side effect.
i have a card with 200/300 but it can defeat any faced down defence mode card! how u decide which ones are better?

do i have to customize my deck each time i want to duel with someone?
or one deck should be able to deal with all? so u want to customize my deck to defeat this fox fire? or against all odds?

how to get to lvl2? how many times i should beat these lvl one guys?

would u gimme some stragies to make my playing better? i can log my game if u want so you would show me my mistakes.

i'll post my list in next post.

thnx man for ur time.


----------



## Deadmon (Jul 6, 2007)

To get to level 2, you have to beat each opponent 5 times.

Well, since you're starting off right now, it'd be best if you used more of a pure attacking/beatdown deck for now.

I'd suggest you try and get level 4 and under monsters with high attack with no drawback effects, unless you can get a Jirai Gumo, or a Goblin Attack Force that early...
Lots of the restricted cards (where you can only have 1 or 2 in each deck) tend to be very useful in any deck. Off the top of my head you should always have Heavy Storm, Graceful Charity, Snatch Steal, and Mirror Force in your deck. Check Gamefaqs for a pack listing and see if you can get those cards.

As you get more cards, you should try aiming for a more themed deck. Warrior decks/Dragon decks are really fun to play!


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 6, 2007)

You have access to about 50% of the cards right from the getgo, which is most of the older cards, ending around last year or so unless I'm mistaken. So every card listed above me should be available if you can shoot for them.

Also, my deck right now is XYZ-Dragon Cannon themed. Is it great? No. Could it be improved? Yep. Will I fix it eventually? Yep. It was enough to get me through the Level 1 duelists though without many issues.


----------



## Legend (Jul 6, 2007)

My strategy was basically try to have as many life points as possible. I don't remember any of the cards that I used, but all I remember is that I would have like triple the amount i'd start a battle with. Lots of traps & special effects monsters.


----------



## test84 (Jul 6, 2007)

i cant just get new ones buy buying cards using my DP points (since i dont win so much, not too many Dp points), and i cant decide what to buy, i can just select which type of card i want.

would you or someone plz answer my other questions too?

for ur last sentence, i think most of my deck is from white dragon theme. i have like 73% of them, as the game says and like 1% of other decks/themes/whatever they are.

and which faq u recommend reading on? 

i'm trying to get spirit caller too, is it better than wtc 2007?


----------



## Mewgia (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm glad to see that no one's flaming him for playing Yu-gi-oh. It's actually a pretty fun game once you get the hang of it, it's just that the show gives it a bad rep.

I might post some of my strategies later or something, once I stop being lazy.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 6, 2007)

The only difference is that Spirit Caller follows a dumb story line, and this game is strictly dueling. I would stay with this one in my opinion.

Type up your entire deck, even if it might take a while. I'll take a look at it, okay?


----------



## Deadmon (Jul 6, 2007)

Yea, the Spirit Caller game is..story based, this one is all duel based. This game is easier to get cards too..

For the FAQ, I'd suggest the pack list ones, so if you're looking for specific cards you'll know which pack to find them in.

As for your other questions, each card is your preference. Give the the 200/300 card a shot (I can't remember the name of it, argh). Test it out. For a card like this nature, its more situational. You would want to have a strong attacker out first, to make the computer play cards in face down defense, and that's when your 200/300 attacker can go in to destroy it. The challenge is how long can you keep it alive? Do you have the traps to keep it alive?

When you duel someone, your most recently used deck is used. In the game, it has a "recipe" system, where you can save multiple decks. This means you can have different types of decks and you can easily switch between decks you want to use.

With the computers in this game, you won't be able to win as easily if you just throw random cards together as you fight the harder levels. You'll eventually need to make a themed deck, so it allows you to play combos and such much more effectively. 

I guess another tip I can give you is not to have a lot of trap cards in your deck...this is because you can't activate them the turn you get them, and your opponent can destroy your trap cards without you being able to activate them because they need certain requirements in order to be played. Mystical Space Typhoon is a great example of a card that can screw your trap cards over...
I hope I made sense with this post :s


----------



## test84 (Jul 6, 2007)

my deck is the default deck of WTC 07, it should be out on one of those faqs on gamefaqs, but i will type it.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 6, 2007)

Also if you can ever get Wifi, even temporarily. Go to the Leaderboards and download the ghost of "EmeraldRyu." He occasionally puts up a deck to duel against which is nothing but 40 cards he can't play at all, for an easy 700+ DP.


----------



## Deadmon (Jul 6, 2007)

But Change of Heart, Dark Hole, and Yata are banned...>_>
I miss the good old Raigeki days..

Yes, do the leaderboard trick too! I remember the first day the game came out in Japanese, someone hacked the leaderboard with like 2000 ranking! Needless to say, an easy 1500 DP points for beating the ghost...


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jul 6, 2007)

this is my deck I PWN3D everyone PERIOD ! i dont play the game anymore though 

Fusions (9)

3x Cyber End Dragon
3x Cyber Twin Dragon
3x Gatling Dragon

Lvl 7+ (1)

1x Barrel Dragon

Lvl 5-6 (6)

1x Jinzo
2x Blowback Dragon
3x Cyber Dragon

Lvl 1-4 (11)

1x Reflect Bounder
1x Cyber Phoenix
3x Proto-Cyber Dragon
3x The Light - Hex-Sealed Fusion
1x Cyber-Stein
1x Morphing Jar
1x Magician of Faith

Spells (16)

1x De-Fusion
1x Future Fusion
1x Graceful Charity
1x Lightning Vortex
1x Limiter Removal
1x Metamorphosis
1x Mystical Space Typhoon
1x Nobleman of Crossout
1x Overload Fusion
1x Polymerization
2x Power Bond
1x Premature Burial
3x Sealed Gold Coffer

Traps (6)

1x Call of the Haunted
1x Dust Tornado
2x Metal Reflect Slime
1x Ring of Destruction
1x Sakuretsu Armor


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 6, 2007)

That deck always works, but it's also played to death. Nearly everyone on Wifi uses a Cyber Dragon deck, especally the Chimeratech Overdragon OTK.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jul 6, 2007)

is there another yu gi oh game coming out soon for ds or maybe psp ?


----------



## Deadmon (Jul 6, 2007)

I haven't heard of any as of late...Konami is hosting that US tournament though..


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jul 6, 2007)

7-26-07 

yu gi oh gx tag force 2 for PSP   JAP hope a english version comes out soon !


----------



## test84 (Jul 6, 2007)

1-i did reconstruct my deck a couple of times and now i beat the first lvl1 monster most of times, the only way he sometimes beats me is when he uses a paralyze-something card which will combine two of his monsters and create (maybe its fusion) a new powerful monster, i dodged it once but one time i couldnt.

2-second time, i was going to beat him without taking any hit from him at all, but hi used a card that removed all of my cards and also attacked me, i dont remember the card but it has something like lvl10 in end of it.

3-my deck is now better than before, i also bought some new cards, but i cant still defeat the fox fire. suggestions?

4- what is side deck?

5- in deck construction, there is a property for a card which is called ON, in other words, you can "On" a card, what is that?


----------



## Deadmon (Jul 6, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Jul 6 2007 said:


> 1-i did reconstruct my deck a couple of times and now i beat the first lvl1 monster most of times, the only way he sometimes beats me is when he uses a paralyze-something card which will combine two of his monsters and create (maybe its fusion) a new powerful monster, i dodged it once but one time i couldnt.
> 
> 2-second time, i was going to beat him without taking any hit from him at all, but hi used a card that removed all of my cards and also attacked me, i dont remember the card but it has something like lvl10 in end of it.
> 
> ...



1. Polymerization, you can combine two cards to form a fusion card if you decide to add one to your deck. For example, if you have "Thousand Dragon", you need to have the cards require to fuse it (in this case, Baby Dragon and Time Wizard) in your head or on the field (not graveyard or deck), and you must play Polymerization. 
You know you can check what cards do at anytime during a duel right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2. Probably Winged Kuriboh level 10.

3. Can't suggest anything right now, sorry! Just try and get those restricted cards such as Heavy Storm, Mirror Force...

4. A side deck consists of 15 cards that you use in a match duel. Match duels are best out of 3 games. After each game, you are allowed to swap cards our of your deck with your side deck. This allows you to counter certain cards that trouble you in a duel that your opponent has.

5. On sets it as a "favourite", so you can easily find the card when you're searching. It also plays a shiny animation when you play it, and nets you an extra small duel point bonus if you play it during a duel.


----------



## test84 (Jul 7, 2007)

i managed to beat fox fire one more time, but he beated me again.
whats wrong with this deck.


----------



## Salamantis (Jul 7, 2007)

Short answer. No
Long answer. No


----------



## test84 (Jul 9, 2007)

1-i'm much better against firefox!
i can beat him 50% of times or more, but one thing still irritates me, i cant be sure to beat him, it just depends on my luck that what cards would draw at what time, i have 30 traps/spell cards and rest is monsters, mostly level 1-4 and some level 5 and 6, i think about two or three. 
what should i do to my deck to improve it against him or at all?

2-and again, the third enemy, which is a sea mammal or something, is so tough too, any suggestions on my deck?

3- i bought 90% of white dragon cards, do u recommend buying again from that deck? since i get mostly cards that i already have, or move to another deck? which one?

btw, i once did a direct attack of 4800!


----------



## thunder333 (Jul 14, 2007)

my deck strategie is just stall and get  out exodia
it's prity good


----------



## test84 (Jul 23, 2007)

so this is my current deck, would be so glad if you add ur comments or so (i know i have too many spell/traps! : ( donno which to discard)

edit: i tried to put it in a good shape but when i submit my post, it ruins it all, when i edit it, its still in the orderd and tablular type.
so these monsters are sorted by Levels and rest is by alphabet.

```
[Monsters]

Number ÂName Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â ATK ÂDEF ÂLVL
----- Â ---- Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â --- Â--- Â---
ÂÂÂÂElemental Hero Neos Â Â 2500 2000 7
ÂÂÂÂJudge Man Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 2200 1500 6
ÂÂÂÂSword Arm of dragon Â Â1750 2030 6
ÂÂÂÂBattle Steer Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â1800 1300 5
ÂÂÂÂKing of Yamimaki Â Â Â Â Â2000 1530 5
ÂÂÂÂArmored Lizard Â Â Â Â Â Â 1500 1200 4
ÂÂÂÂAxe Raider Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 1700 1150 4
3x Â ÂBattle Ox Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â1700 1000 4
ÂÂÂÂBeaver Warrior Â Â Â Â Â Â1200 1500 4
ÂÂÂÂBig Insect Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 1200 1500 4
ÂÂÂÂBlackland Fire Drgn Â Â1500 Â 800 4
ÂÂÂÂDark Blade Â Â Â 1800 1500 4
ÂÂÂÂElmentl Hero Claym Â Â800 2000 4
ÂÂÂÂElmentl Hero Sparkm Â Â 1600 1400 4
ÂÂÂÂKoumori Dragon Â Â Â Â Â Â1500 1200 4
ÂÂÂÂMystic Horseman Â Â Â Â1300 1550 4
ÂÂÂÂMystic Elf Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â800 2000 4
ÂÂÂÂRobotic Knight Â Â Â Â Â Â1600 1800 4
2x Â Â Rogue Doll Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 1600 1000 4
ÂÂÂÂShining Abyss Â Â Â Â Â Â 1600 1800 4
2x Â ÂTwo Headed King Rex Â Â Â1600 1200 4
ÂÂÂÂWinged Dragon, Guardi Â 1400 1200 4
ÂÂÂÂCrass Clown Â Â Â Â 1350 1400 4
ÂÂÂÂElemental Hero Ocean Â 1500 1200 4
ÂÂÂÂRoulete Barrel Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â1000 2000 4
ÂÂÂÂElemental Hero Avian Â Â1000 1000 3
ÂÂÂÂElemental Hero Brustin Â Â1200 Â800 3
ÂÂÂÂGiant Soldier of stone Â Â Â1300 2000 3
ÂÂÂÂCard Trooper Â Â Â Â Â 400 Â400 3
ÂÂÂÂSasuke Samurai Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â500 Â800 3

[Spells]
2xÂÂÂÂAxe of Despair
ÂÂÂÂCard Traider
ÂÂÂÂChorus of Sanctuary
ÂÂÂÂCurse of fiend
ÂÂÂÂGerm Infection
ÂÂÂÂH - Heated Heart
ÂÂÂÂHammer Shot
ÂÂÂÂHeavy StormÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂInvigoration
ÂÂÂÂLast Will
ÂÂÂÂMegamorph
ÂÂÂÂMystical Space Typhoon
ÂÂÂÂParalyzing Potion
ÂÂÂÂPolymerization
ÂÂÂÂRing of Magnetism
ÂÂÂÂRush Recklessly
ÂÂÂÂShare the pain
ÂÂÂÂSkyscrapper 2 - Hero City
ÂÂÂÂSword of Dragon's soul
ÂÂÂÂThe Warrior Returning Alive
ÂÂÂÂWarrior Elimination

[Traps] Â
ÂÂÂÂA Hero Emerges
2x Â Â Acid Trap Hole
ÂÂÂÂBirthright
ÂÂÂÂCompulsory Evacuation Device
ÂÂÂÂDust Tornado
ÂÂÂÂHero Signal
ÂÂÂÂJust Desserts
ÂÂÂÂMagical Arm Shield
ÂÂÂÂMirror Force
2x Â ÂReinforcements 
2x Â ÂTragedy
ÂÂÂÂTwo-Pronged Attack
```


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm not sure if this applies to newer games, but in older games you could enter the code of the card and it would add it to your deck. If so, add this:

69140098

Gemini Elf, 1900 attack, 4 stars

Also consider 31829185 and 00102380

Also do you want the codes for the 3 Sphinx cards? I don't have pyramid of light though. The sphinx cards have high attack and deal damage from killing defense mode things, and can be summoned without sacrifices if you have pyramid of light.

Also where are your Monster Reborn/Monster Reincarnation/Premature Burial?


----------



## test84 (Jul 23, 2007)

thnx, i prefer to achieve those codes if i have to or i have FAQs where there is all the codes.

i would like to improve my gaming/deck. i think using those codes is like cheat mode since i'm playing to get DP and buy cards from card shop, instead recommend which card types to buy.

i have no idea what monster reborn and other stuff are, do u mean monsters that after defeating get another monster to born? someone suggested to get rid of effect monsters since i'm rookie and get to higher attack ones, i would love to hear your recommendations.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 23, 2007)

The reborn cards bring cards from GY. Its useful when you have a 10 star monster get destroyed by a spell and don't have another one.

I don't play Yugioh right now, so I don't know how to achieve those guys in game.

EDIT: also get rid of your fusions, you dont need them yet.


----------



## DJJoker (Jul 23, 2007)

Your deck is too big and loaded with too many weak level4 monsters.

Take out some of those weak level4 monsters and try to get a balance of monster destruction and spell/trap destruction magic cards.

Use traps that get you out of a sticky situation, i.e. Mirror Force, Ordeal Of A Traveller, etc... 

The key to Yu-gi-oh is card advantage, if you can keep more cards in your hand than your opponent you will win 8/10 times on that alone !!

Just work on getting a big collection of cards for now. The good cards are pretty rare, but keep at it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





PS - Ideal deck size is 40-43 cards


----------



## test84 (Jul 24, 2007)

thnx for ur reply.
could you be more specific? which cards should i remove? how many monsters/spells/traps should i have in this 40-43 cards?

getting out of these lvl4 monsters? i thought some of them are really cool and i thought that i have too many spells/traps, but you are saying its oppsite.
confused.

could you suggest a pack so i'll buy my cards from that pack? I mean the packs that are available in shop of the World Championship 2007 game.


----------



## DJJoker (Jul 24, 2007)

Give me a little while to look through the cards and see what packs the good ones come from - they are pretty evenly spread, and just so you know I had to buy over 50 packs of a booster set to get 1 cyber dragon !!!!

So that should give you an idea of how rare some cards are.

Anyway back soon with a revised list for you. I will tag each card with the associated booster pack too


----------



## DJJoker (Jul 24, 2007)

Ok, here goes. Try these changes

*Monsters*

```
Name Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â ÂATK Â DEF Â LV Â Expansion
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Elemental Hero Neos Â Â Â Â 2500 Â2000 Â7 Â (Deep Shadows)
Judge Man Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 2200 Â1500 Â6 Â (Powerful Seal)
2xBattle Ox Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 1700 Â1000 Â4 Â (Legend Of The White Dragon)
Dark Blade Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â1800 Â1500 Â4 Â (Dark World Invasion)
E-Hero Clayman Â Â Â Â Â Â Â800 Â 2000 Â4 Â (Requirements Of A Hero)
Mystic Elf Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â800 Â 2000 Â4 Â (Legend Of The White Dragon)
E-Hero Ocean Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â1500 Â1200 Â4 Â (Destiny Awaits)
Roulete Barrel Â Â Â Â Â Â Â1000 Â2000 Â4 Â (Union Strength)
E-Hero Avian Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â1000 Â1000 Â3 Â (Requirements Of A Hero)
E-Hero Sparkman Â Â Â Â Â Â 1600 Â1400 Â4 Â (Requirements Of A Hero)
E-Burstinatrix Â Â Â Â Â Â Â1200 Â 800 Â3 Â (Requirements Of A Hero)
Giant Soldier of stone Â Â Â1300 Â2000 Â3 Â (???) Â
Sasuke Samurai Â Â Â Â Â Â Â500 Â Â800 Â3 Â (Sword & Sorcery Combo)

[ADD THESE]
Sangan Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â1000 Â 600 Â3 Â (Established Chaos)
Chiron The Mage Â Â Â Â Â Â 1800 Â1000 Â4 Â (Sword And Sorcery Combo)
E-Hero Stratos Â Â Â Â Â Â Â1800 Â 300 Â4 Â (Destruction And Rebirth)
Exiled Force Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â1000 Â1000 Â4 Â (War Against Dragons)
Fusilier Dragon Â Â Â Â Â Â 2800 Â2000 Â7 Â (Temple Of THe King)
Goblin Attack Force Â Â Â Â 2300 Â Â 0 Â4 Â (Ominous Fiends)
Guardian Sphinx Â Â Â Â Â Â 1700 Â2400 Â5 Â (War Against Dragons)
Man-Eater Bug Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â450 Â 600 Â2 Â (Requirements Of A Hero)
Mobius The Frost Monarch Â Â2400 Â1000 Â6 Â (Destroyer From Light)
Morphing Jar Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 700 Â 600 Â2 Â (Requirements Of A Hero)
Night Assailant Â Â Â Â Â Â Â200 Â 500 Â3 Â (Union Strength)
Spirit Reaper Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â300 Â 200 Â3 Â (Union Strength)
Wall Of Illusion Â Â Â Â Â Â1000 Â1850 Â4 Â (Machines Unleashed)
[Fusion Deck]
E-Hero Flame Wingman Â Â Â Â2100 Â1200 Â6 Â (Requirements Of A Hero)
E-Hero Shining Flare Wingman2500 Â2100 Â8 Â (Light Into Darkness)
E=Hero Thunder Giant Â Â Â Â2400 Â1500 Â6 Â (Requirements Of A Hero)

[Removed]
Sword Arm of Dragon Â Â Â ÂWeak and requires a tribute
Battle Steer Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Better lv4 monsters that don't require a tribute.
King of Yamimaki Â Â Â Â Â Weak and requires a tribute
Armored Lizard Â Â Â Â Â Â 2 x Battle Ox is enough
Beaver Warrior Â Â Â Â Â Â Only useful in defense, but there are better cards
Big Insect Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Only useful in defense, but there are better cards
Axe Raider Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 2 x Battle Ox is enough
Blackland Fire Drgn Â Â Â Â2 x Battle Ox is enough
Koumori Dragon Â Â Â Â Â Â 2 x Battle Ox is enough
Mystic Horseman Â Â Â Â Â ÂWeak card
2xRogue Doll Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Weak Card
2xTwo Headed King Rex Â Â ÂWeak Card
Winged Dragon Â Â Â Â Â Â ÂWeak Card
Card Trooper Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Good card, but not in this kind of deck
Robotic Knight Â Â Â Â Â Â Not bad, but there are better cards
Shining Abyss Â Â Â Â Â Â ÂThere is no room for average cards like this
Crass Clown Â Â Â Â Â Â Â ÂThere is no room for average cards like this

Total = 27 Monsters + 3 Fusion
```

*Spells*

```
Axe of Despair
Hammer Shot
Heavy Storm
Mystical Space Typhoon
Polymerization
Rush Recklessly

[ADD THESE]
Pot Of Avarice Â Â Â Â Â Â(Temple Of The King)
Premature Burial Â Â Â Â Â(Requirements Of A Hero)
Skyscraper Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â(Requirements Of A Hero)
Snatch Steal Â Â Â Â Â Â Â(Messenger From The Sky)
Swords Of Revealing Light (Legend Of The White Dragon)

[Removed]
Card Trader Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â ÂToo Slow
Chorus of Sanctuary Â Â Â Â Â ÂToo Slow & almost impossible to use
Curse Of Fiend Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Weak card
Germ Infection Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Too Slow
H - Heated Heart Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Not a quick-play card
Invigoration Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Too many equip spells
Last Will Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â ÂBanned ??
Megamorph Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â ÂToo many equip spells
Paralyzing Potion Â Â Â Â Â Â ÂNot good enough, monster destruction is better
Ring Of Magnetism Â Â Â Â Â Â ÂNot good enough, monster destruction is better
Share The Pain Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â No advantage gained
Skyscraper 2 - Hero City Â Â Â Not playing enough elemental heroes to use this
Sword of Dragon's soul Â Â Â Â Too many equip spells
The Warrior Returning Alive Â ÂPremature Burial / Call Of The Haunted are better
Warrior Elimination Â Â Â Â Â ÂCan become a dead card if you have warriors on the field

Total = 11 Spells
```

*Traps*

```
Birthright
Compulsory Evacuation Device
Dust Tornado
Mirror Force

[ADD THESE]
Call Of The Haunted Â Â Â Â Â Â(Summoning Thunder)
Justi-Break Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â(Destruction & Rebirth)
Solemn Judgement Â Â Â Â Â Â Â (Shadow Magicians)

[Removed]
A Hero Emerges Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Average card you can do without
2xAcid Trap Hole Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Bad card, effect can fail
Just Desserts Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â ÂMonster destruction is better
Magical Arm Shield Â Â Â Â Â Â Average card you can do without
2xReinforcements Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Average card you can do without
Hero Signal Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â ÂAverage card you can do without
2xTragedy Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â ÂUnlikely to be effective
Two-Pronged Attack Â Â Â Â Â Â Bad Card, creates an advantage for your opponent

Total = 7 Traps
```


That is a total of 45 cards, which is a little on the high side. This deck is only a modified version of what you had posted, there are much better cards and strategies to go with - but you need the cards first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This deck should get you through level1 opponents pretty easily, with the exception of maybe Des Wombat and his nasty OTK combo.


----------



## DJJoker (Jul 25, 2007)

Just for your reference - this is the deck I use, for casual play (i.e fun). It can defeat all CPU opponents up to Lv5 no problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




CODE
Monsters (20)
2x Amazoness Swords Woman            1500  1600  4  (Ominous Fiends)
1x Chiron The Mage                   1800  1000  4  (Sword And Sorcery Combo)
2x Command Knight                    1200  1900  4  (Machines Unleashed)
1x Don Zaloog                        1400  1500  4  (War Against Dragons)
1x Fusilier Dragon                   2800  2000  7  (Temple Of The King)
1x Goblin Elite Attack Force         2200  1500  4  (Destiny Awaits)
1x Kycoo The Ghost Destroyer         1800   700  4  (Gravekeeper's Destiny)
1x Man-Eater Bug                      450   600  2  (Requirements Of A Hero)
1x Mobius, The Forst Monarch         2400  1000  6  (Destroyer From Light)
1x Morphing Jar                       700   600  2  (Requirements Of A Hero)
1x Night Assailant                    200   500  3  (Union Strength)
1x Sangan                            1000   600  3  (Established Chaos)
1x Spirit Reaper                      300   200  3  (Union Strength)
1x Ultimate Tyranno                  3000  2200  8  (Destroyer From Light)
2x Wall Of Illusion                  1000  1850  4  (Machines Unleashed)
1x Zaborg, The Thunder Monarch       2400  1000  6  (Messenger From The Sky)
1x Zombyra The Dark                  2100   500  4  (Union Strength)

Spells (14)
1x Axe Of Despair                                   (Legend Of The White Dragon)
1x Book Of Moon                                     (War Against Dragons)
1x Card Destruction                                 (Established Chaos)
1x Giant Trunade                                    (Established Chaos)
1x Heavy Storm                                      (Shadow Magicians)
1x Lightning Vortex                                 (Temple Of The King)
1x Mystical Space Typhoon                           (Legend Of The White Dragon)
1x Nobleman Of Crossout                             (Summoning Thuder)
1x Nobleman Of Extermination                        (Summoning Thunder)
1x Pot Of Avarice                                   (Temple Of The King)
1x Premature Burial                                 (Requirements Of A Hero)
1x Sealed Gold Coffer                               (Light Into Darkness)
1x Snatch Steal                                     (Messenger From The Sky)
1x Swords Of Revealing Light                        (Legend Of The White Dragon)

Traps (6)
1x Call Of The Hunted                               (Summoning Thunder)
1x Crush Card Virus                                 (Shadow Magicians)
1x Dust Tornado                                     (Summoning Thunder)
1x Hidden Book Of Spell                             (Machines Unleashed)
1x Magic Cylinder                                   (Ultimate Power)
1x Mirror Force                                     (Shadow Magicians)

Total: 40 Cards


----------



## test84 (Jul 25, 2007)

WoW!
T H A N K   Y O U !
how kind you are.
since i cant just remove the cards you suggested, i'll try to do it over it and buy new packs.
one more thing, since i'm new to YuGiOh, do i suppose to find good cards myself? i mean buying random packs and think which is best? does using you reference cards is spoiling the fun? i donno you suppose to know the cards from your real-life gameplay or you have to learn it in-game.

thnx again for your efforts.
as for my deck, i did defeat all LVL1 guys but i had some problems with some of them, most of times i defeat them no matter what, but sometimes i get defeated SO BAD, its a black and white thing, sometimes i win with 8000hp and my opponent gets to zero, sometimes we change places!

i'm kinda scared to use your reference so i'll know some cards are bad and maybe that kills the fun, tell me your opinion please.

if you are agree about that, plz provide some basic suggestions so i'll figure out stuff myself or if the cards you suggested are so basic and harder guys need more advance things and this card list doesnt ruin anything, tell me.

on LVL2 there is a guy who uses to kill most monsters which are higher than 1500 in atk, i managed to defeat him/her with another recipe that i specialized in lower attack guys.

what about monsters which have less hp/def and more on effects? 
do you suggest using them?

do you play online? i bought one Nintendo Wifi thing and when it arrives (about 2 or 3 weeks) maybe we can play together! (hope to get ADSL to that time since i'm dial up!)


----------



## DJJoker (Jul 25, 2007)

The best thing for you to do is just keeep collecting cards.

When you get a few of the ones I listed, read them carefully so you understand why I picked them. Some of the "weak" cards aren't so weak when you look at their effect.

e.g. 
Command Knight, ATK 1200 DEF 1900 LV4 

Command Knight looks average at first sight, however the card has 2 effects. The first provides a 400 ATK boost to all your warrior type monsters, including itself. So that boosts it to ATK 1600 straight away. The Second effect states that while another warrior type monster is on the field  your opponent cannot attack this card.

Example of the combo.

Lets say you get 2 Command Knights on the field, they both provide a 400ATK boost, this means both Knights end up with 2000 ATK, and the second effect causes a "lock". Your opponent cannot attack either monster.

Add to this a card llike Zombrya or Goblin Elite Attack force and you can cause a LOT of damage. Zombyra goes to 2900 and Elite Attack Force becomes 3000. Even the Amazoness Warriors go from 1500 to 2300. 

Of course that is just one combo example based on 2 cards from the deck, lol. Over time you will get better at choosing good and bad cards but this is some good advice I am going to give you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If at anytime a card is unplayable for 2 of your turns, then it isn't a good card. The reason for this is that it basically cuts your options down - a LOT.

Also try to think of cards you can combo with more than one other card, a good example of this is "Book Of Moon". It flips any monster face down and it is a quick play spell. This means you can use it to halt an attack by your opponent, change one of your monsters into defense mode, resetting a flip effect monster or even do a special trick with that Fusiler Dragon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All players should really develop their own strategy but certain cards just seem to show up in everyones deck, that is becuase they are just great cards.

phew.... finished.






PS - My game time stands at 141hrs 4mins and I only have 90% of all the cards, lol. So you need to be paitent


----------



## test84 (Jul 26, 2007)

since i cant just get those cards instantly, what do you suggest for now?
i tried to remove the ones you suggested but it went down the 40, so i couldnt.
i bought lots of cards from second pack but none of them was good enough or from your list. i paid 2050DP and nothing.
one other thing, would you please answer atleast some of my questions from my last post? TIA.


----------



## DJJoker (Jul 26, 2007)

As I said, you need to be patient, just keeping battling an opponent you can win against. Also if you do the puzzle duels you get more DP in every battle you do, so it can work to your advantage to play them too.

Now lets answer some questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






test84 said:


> I mean buying random packs and think which is best?



Every pack has good cards in there, so it has to recommend any particular pack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






test84 said:


> does using you reference cards is spoiling the fun? i donno you suppose to know the cards from your real-life gameplay or you have to learn it in-game.



Using the cards I listed doesn't spoil the fun, instead it helps you to recognise useful cards and there is no need to stick with these cards, I have about 16 different styles of decks that I use (remember it is a game, so have fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I have never played yu-gi-oh in real life, just on my DS (and once on a PC at my friends house). It is just a matter of experience, try to remember that 2 turn rule 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







test84 said:


> if you are agree about that, plz provide some basic suggestions so i'll figure out stuff myself or if the cards you suggested are so basic and harder guys need more advance things and this card list doesnt ruin anything, tell me.



Honesty the best advice is to keep your deck around 40 cards, that improves you chance of drawing the card you need / want. It also allows you to know your deck better. Sure some of the higher level opponents might need a little adjustment, but try to keep some balance in your deck after all no-one wants a hand full of just magic cards or level 8 monsters !!!



test84 said:


> on LVL2 there is a guy who uses to kill most monsters which are higher than 1500 in atk, i managed to defeat him/her with another recipe that i specialized in lower attack guys.



That is a good idea, however I am sure you found the battle difficult. Instead you should look at a way you can stop this situation from happening, i.e. A way to destroy/counter the effect of the magic/trap card being used. This can be done with your own spells/traps or possibly a monster effect.



test84 said:


> what about monsters which have less hp/def and more on effects?
> do you suggest using them?



That is an important element of the game, if you look at my deck above, all the monsters are effect monsters!! Some people really believe there is no need to use normal monsters and they may have a point! However the effect has to work for you, so choose carefully 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






test84 said:


> do you play online? i bought one Nintendo Wifi thing and when it arrives (about 2 or 3 weeks) maybe we can play together! (hope to get ADSL to that time since i'm dial up!)



Yes I play online sometimes, but it isn't as much fun as it should be. Too many people use stall decks or well known OTK's which they obviously haven't made themselves (you can get deck lists for the real life game based on competition winning decks). This isn't to say that they are not possible to beat, but you have to have a certain kind of deck to beat them which means using my normal deck doesn't work too well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just wish more people would try something different with there decks, I have never seen a "themed" deck online yet. i.e. All spellcasters, all machines or all light, all dark, etc....

Hope this helps


----------



## test84 (Jul 26, 2007)

I LOVE YOU!


----------



## Tightosp (Jul 26, 2007)

DJJoker said:


> As I said, you need to be patient, just keeping battling an opponent you can win against. Also if you do the puzzle duels you get more DP in every battle you do, so it can work to your advantage to play them too.
> 
> Now lets answer some questions
> 
> ...



If i could get online, you would see my fire deck. It's my best one for sure.  I also use spellcasters/water


----------



## test84 (Jul 27, 2007)

thnx again for ur patience on answering my questions so kindly.

so in the mean time when i'm getting new cards that arent suggested by you, what should i do? keep buying till i get one you suggested? 

since mostly there are one or two cards from each pack and i have to battle so much to get just one of those cards, could you help more? (tell me if i'm lazy)


----------



## DJJoker (Jul 27, 2007)

Don't wait around for just the cards I listed. Look for good cards  as you are getting them - anything which is limited / "shiny" (sparkles after opening the pack) are usual very good cards, but all good monster cards need some kind of support usually.

When choosing your deck, think about weaknesses and strengths of each card and try to choose complimentary cards.

E.g. The Sasuke Samurai. This is a good little card but gets killed very easy, think about how you can keep him alive longer. 

E.g. You have quite a few warrior cards in your original deck, why not look for a card that will give them all a power boost at the same time, rather than single equip cards.

You have to believe me when I say you will learn as you go, play with a deck for a while (10-20 duels) and you will soon know which cards aren't doing you much good!


----------



## test84 (Jul 28, 2007)

thnx for ur answer.

how can i say what card was shiny while i'm in deck construction mode? are they limited? what attribute they have ? (those shiny ones).
----
could you give me a card example about that sasuke samurai?
----
i dont know what cards to remove, since i use most of them. but problem is sometimes i lose and i lose so bad, but other times its ok (with lvl1 guys).

so since its based on probabilities, i cant tell which cards i wil have so maybe i win maybe i lose. and there are some cards that i dont use for like 5 rounds but then they remove a very hard monster/spell card.

thnx again for ur caring.


----------



## DJJoker (Jul 29, 2007)

Unfortunately there is no way to tell which cards are "shiny" in the deck construction mode. the only time you can tell is after you open a pack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for your erratic wins/losses - that happens when your deck is unbalanced and I wouldn't worry about it for now. What is happening is that the computer opponents seem to have 1 or 2 strategies they try to "force" on the game. When they manage to get this strategy into play, your current deck can't cope and that is why you lose heavily. 

As for your sasuke samurai, anything which can halt a battle phase is good. A card like Negate Attack is handy in this situation as it cancels all battle damage, another option could be a trap which increases/decreases a monsters attack could save him for another turn also.

If you don't think you can remove any cards because you will lose, then just save your "recipe" and make a new deck to try out some other strategies or cards. Yu-Gi-Oh WC2007 has space to save 128 recipes !!! Don't be afraid of losing as this is the only way you will get the most out of the game after all there are 1600 cards in total, why stick with the same 40 ??? Also certain cards that are good may not work in all types of decks. 

As for all the help, I don't mind because I think a lot of people overlook this game. When played correctly it is an exceptional card game, in fact apart from it's big brother roots (Magic The Gathering) it is probably the best card game invented and personally I would consider it on par with a game like chess !!!

Now go duel and kick some CPU butt !!!


----------



## slvrdrgn123 (Jul 29, 2007)

i miss yugioh, haha. still have all my cards, including decks and collections.

best way to learn strategies is to keep playing. and different strategies work for different types of decks and playing styles. its good to keep an eye on how many cards ur opponent has in their hand, field, and graveyard. it never hurts to bluff once in a while. and use cards u dont need as bait.


----------



## mattchase00 (Aug 23, 2007)

I just tend to like the real life version of yu gi oh!!! I find it incredibly hard without playing with my exoida deck!!!  Which includes:

Monsters:
1 x Exodia The Forbidden One
1 x Left Arm Of The Forbidden One
1 x Left Leg Of The Forbidden One
1 x Right Arm Of The Forbidden One
1 x Right Leg Of the Forbidden One
1 x Sangan
1 x Witch Of The Black Forest
2 x Emissary Of The Afterlife
2 x Mystic Tomato
1 x Breaker The Magical Warrior
1 x King Tiger Wangu
1 x Tribe Infecting Virus
2 x Spirit Reaper
1 x Exiled Force
1 x Magician Of Faith
1 x Sinister Serpent

Spells:
1 x Monster Reborn
1 x Pot Of Greed
1 x Graceful Charity
1 x Premature Burial
1 x Rageki 
1 x Dark Hole
1 x Messenger Of Peace
1 x Area Level Limit - B
1 x Mystic Space Typhoon
1 x Harpies Feather Duster
1 x Lightining Vortex
1 x Monster Reincarnation
1 x Feather Of The Phoenix
1 x Pot Of Arvice
1 x Heavy Storm

Traps:
1 x Gravity Bind
1 x Mirror Force
1 x Imperial Order
1 x Backup Soldier
1 x Call Of The Haunted
1 x Torential Tribute

I have won so many "Traditional" format tournaments with this deck, its  a very fun deck to play with and anyone who says exodia decks suck better take a better look at this one... 

Basically what you want to learn from this is there is a mixture of stall cards ie gravity bind, messenger of peace, area level limit - b, and spirit reapers... they are there to by you time to be able to get either searcher cards ( will discuss next paragraph), or actual exodia pieces. They can also by sometime to pull monster removal cards incase you are getting over powered by a warrior themed (which are great decks) or beatdown decks. 

Searcher cards are a wonderful addition to any deck, now what they do is they search your deck for a specific card, usually with certin conditions, but in this case Sangan, Witch Of The Black Forest, Emissary Of The Afterlife, can be used to gather Exodia Pieces for an Automatic Win. Also Mystic Tomatos are good because they search for themselves or can be used to search for that sangan or witch, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This Deck is also a master at field control! There are numerous card in this deck that allow you to destroy monsters, magic, and traps... As long as they are on the field and you dont waste these cards foolishly, Raigeki is an opponent monster destroying card, where as dark hole can destroy both, but both have there uses... Dark Hole being the least obvious i will cover first... NEVER USE A DARK HOLE WITHOUT HAVING A WITCH OR SANGAN, UNLESS YOUR IN COMPLETE DESPERATION! Using Dark Hole While you have Sangan on the field will allow you to draw that precious exodia piece, all the while destroying your opponents monsters! So doingby using Dark Hole you benefit twice as much! Another combo worth discussing in this deck is the call of the haunted... heavy storm combo... if you play heavy storm and you had already have had call of the haunted on the field you can chain Call Of The Haunted, grab a Sangan, Emmisarry, or Witch, and there is another piece... Monster Reborning Sangan, Emiisary, or Witch before using dark hole is also good. Even Torential Tribute will work well with the above combo. 

And Last But definatly not least... When You find yourself in a bind and your opponent gets lucky enough to remove 1 of those exodia pieces in your hand, there are a few options, backup soldier, monster reincarnation, and A Feather of the Phoenix, will help enormonously to help your acheive the goal of having those 5 pieces in your hand. 

This Deck Is 2 Things, a quick exodia win, and a Field Control deck, One of the most 2 annoying combinations... The point of this deck is for the opponent to not have anything on the field that you cant handle, nor stall your way out of, ie. exodia deck historically have feared don zaloog, but if he isnt on the field he isnt a threat :-) Delinquent Duo is another card that can be used that hinders, exodia, ie then you just use imperial order. but tell me what you think im always looking to improving it, but there isnt much more i can do lol.

Happy Playing
Matt


----------



## DJJoker (Aug 23, 2007)

Just a quick reply for now.

Most of your spell cards are on the ban list for the yu-gi-oh wc2007 game, and a great card for exodia decks is "Heart of the Underdog", which allows you to draw another card if you draw a "Normal" monster card. Of course your deck doesn't have a lot of them, but a few simple switches to your monster line up can speed up the deck with this magic card


----------



## mattchase00 (Aug 29, 2007)

with all due respect, i stated that, that deck was for use in yugioh *traditional format tournaments*, albeit the physical card game, meaning that the magic cards, and others are not banned. But i will say you are right with the right deck heart of the underdog is a useful card, but its just not quite my style of play, I find most normal monsters just useless, and quickly over powered, when dueling a real opponent


----------



## test84 (Aug 30, 2007)

got wifi ! my code is 24 49 22 53 08 66 and i'm a n00b at YuGiOh, add me if you want to play.


----------



## Beware (Aug 30, 2007)

If anyone is interested in collecting cards then you should PM me.  I have several extremely rare JPNs including an engraved holofoil Perfectly Ultimate Great Moth that I bought about 4 years ago.  I also have a Dark Sage and Breaker the Magical Warrior (JPNs) and a Cyber Harpie Lady and Blue-Eyes Ultimate Dragon (US Limited Editions).


----------



## test84 (Sep 15, 2007)

i maed it to LEVEL 2 opponents and i beat most of them, but theres that old problem with my deck that if i get cards i want i win, but else, i lose so bad.

I see most of my oponnenents just use effect cards and no normal cards, so i was getting into effect cards and found LVL 4 Silent Magician so good then i went to buy some more cards and then i got so confused since there are lots of packs and you cant tell which types of cards each have (beside theme ones).

so please suggest some packs to buy my cards from.
seems that those "for beginners" are not that good and dont have effect monsters.

will type my deck if u need.

edit: typed my deck, i know i have too much trap/spell cards, i cant decide which ones to remove.


```
--Monsters-- (28 cards)

Axe Raider Â1700ÂÂÂÂ1150ÂÂÂÂ(has good stats for lvl. 4 normal monster)
2x Battle Ox Â1700ÂÂÂÂ1000ÂÂÂÂ(has good stats for lvl. 4 normal monster)
Dark Blade Â1800ÂÂÂÂ1500ÂÂÂÂ(has good stats for lvl. 4 normal monster)
Elmntl Avian Â1000ÂÂÂÂ1000ÂÂÂÂ(for Fusion purposes)
Elmntl Burstin Â1200 Â800ÂÂÂÂ(for Fusion purposes)
Elmntl Clayman Â 800ÂÂÂÂ2000ÂÂÂÂ(for Fusion puroses/good defence)
Elmntl Neos Â2500ÂÂÂÂ2000ÂÂÂÂ(good lvl 7)
Elmntl Sparkman Â1600ÂÂÂÂ1400ÂÂÂÂ(for fusion purposes)
Giant Soldier of StoneÂÂÂÂ1300ÂÂÂÂ2000ÂÂÂÂ(for defence purposes)
King of YaminakiÂÂÂÂ2000ÂÂÂÂ1530ÂÂÂÂ(not so sure about this one)
Mystic Horseman Â1300ÂÂÂÂ1550ÂÂÂÂ(for fusion)
Robotic Knight Â1600ÂÂÂÂ1800ÂÂÂÂ(one of my regulars)
Shining Abyss Â1600ÂÂÂÂ1800ÂÂÂÂ(not so happy with this one, mostly for defence)
Blast Sphere Â1400ÂÂÂÂ1400ÂÂÂÂ(just got it)
Card Trooper Â 400 Â400ÂÂÂÂ(good for its firs turn of 1900, but in second round, it sucks ass, helped me quite times tough)
Crass Clown Â1350ÂÂÂÂ1400ÂÂÂÂ(helped me some times, not very good tough)
Destiny Hero - Doom Lrd Â600 Â800ÂÂÂÂ(sometimes it helps to get rid of lvl5+ for a turn)
King of the swamp Â500ÂÂÂÂ1100ÂÂÂÂ(seems to be good, just got it)
2x Muka Muka Â 600 Â300ÂÂÂÂ(just got these, seems good)
Roulette Barrel Â1000ÂÂÂÂ2000ÂÂÂÂ(good if you want to risk sometimes)
Sasuke Samurai Â 500 Â800ÂÂÂÂ(used to use this alot, not so much these days)
Silent Magician lvl4ÂÂÂÂ1000ÂÂÂÂ1000ÂÂÂÂ(just got it, was good if i can keep it for 2 rounds)
Time Wizard Â 500 Â400ÂÂÂÂ(good to get rid of powerful monsters, risky)
Worughtweller Â 800ÂÂÂÂ1200 Â(sounded good but never brought anything from graveyard)
Relinquished Â Â0 Â Â0ÂÂÂÂ(wanted to start with rituals)

--spells-- (14 cards)
After the StruggleÂÂÂÂ(just got it, seems good to get rid of powerful ones)
2x Axe of Despair Â(my most favourite card in deck)
Black Illusion ritualÂÂÂÂ(got it for that ritual, donno if its good or not)
Buster Rancher Â(just got it, donno how good it is)
Fusion Sword MurasameÂÂÂÂ(just got it, donno how good it is)
H - Heated HeardÂÂÂÂ(used to use this alot, not so much these days)
Hammer Shot Â(saved my lots of times against those 3200 monsters)
Heavy Storm Â(good card)
Megamorpth Â(used to use this alot, not so much these days, good card)
Mystical Space TyphoonÂÂÂÂ(good card)
Paralyzing potionÂÂÂÂ(used it sometimes)
Polymerization Â(phew, wish with King of Swamp be able to fusion more)
Rush Recklessly Â(good against 2000+ monsters)

--traps-- (8 cards)
A Hero Emerges Â(sometimes helps when i have a lvl5+ monster in my hand and i can summon it instantly with this card, rarely happens)
Acid Trap Hole Â(not so bad, helps sometimes)
Birthright Â(not bad)
Dust Tornado Â(like mystical typhoon)
Mirror force Â(ok ok, its good!)
Tragedy ÂÂÂÂÂ(sometimes it helps, sometimes having it is tragedy)
2x Trap hole Â(second most favourite i think)
```


----------



## Urza (Sep 16, 2007)

Beating the CPUs doesn't really take much thinking. Just pack your deck with the strongest lv4>= creatures you have, and 2-3 1 tribs, and fill the rest of the slots with staple Magic/Traps and creature removal.


----------



## test84 (Sep 16, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## princess_snezy (Sep 16, 2007)

YGO is the best game ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I just recently came 53rd in the Australian Nationals


----------



## Urza (Sep 16, 2007)

QUOTE(princess_snezy @ Sep 16 2007 said:


> I just recently came 53rd in the Australian Nationals


Ouch.


----------



## princess_snezy (Sep 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Sep 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(princess_snezy @ Sep 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I just recently came 53rd in the Australian Nationals
> ...


it was out of 180 and i was sick as a dog that day


----------



## Urza (Sep 18, 2007)

QUOTE(princess_snezy @ Sep 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Urza @ Sep 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(princess_snezy @ Sep 16 2007 said:
> ...


180? Damn Aussie Nats are small.


----------



## princess_snezy (Sep 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Sep 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(princess_snezy @ Sep 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Urza @ Sep 17 2007 said:
> ...


yeah i heard american ones are massive. but we got jack shit for prize support =/

I had the flu and was starting to get pneumonia  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





over all i went 6-2 (one guy cheated me got away with it the other game i lost was coz of stupid burn lol)


----------

